# Stone In Love - video tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

This video shows how i play Stone In Love by Journey. I hope this may be of help to anyone interested in playing this tune......thanks for watching! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPEA-huV82c


----------

